# DOGPATCH PRESS ARTICLE: Military Anthology OPEN FOR SUBMISSION



## PupMatthias (Aug 8, 2016)

New military anthology edited by Dogpatch Press's own Fred Patten, Dogs of War, is OPEN FOR SUBMISSION.

dogpatch.press: The Dogs of War: military fiction anthology OPEN FOR SUBMISSION


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 8, 2016)

Wut


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Ooh! This ought to be promising.


----------



## redhusky (Aug 26, 2016)

Looks interesting.


----------

